#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-24
<dobey> should autopilot bugs be filed against the ubuntu package or the upstream project? seems both are enabled on lp
 * balloons spins the wheel for dobey 
<balloons> dobey, personally I only file and look at the bugs on the upstream project
<dobey> "don't stop on github. don't stop on github"
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1435978
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435978 in Autopilot "subunit file often missing attachments" [Critical,Triaged]
<balloons> ahh, you are filing that bug, nice
<dobey> well, i'm sure i'll be filing many bugs
<balloons> you can become veebers new best friend
<balloons> honestly though you could consider hacking on autopilot to fix them as well; it's not bad at all as a codebase
<dobey> for all i know, this bug isn't actually an issue in autopilot itself, and is just a result of the fact that testtools is so incredibly outdated in debian/ubuntu
<balloons> dobey, ohh.. that's a bigger can of worms
<balloons> but you already know about that, so nice work
<dobey> oh even more awesome
<dobey> linecache2 reqwuires unittest2 to be able to run the tests
<balloons> dobey, circluar dependencies?
<dobey> balloons: well, for the tests to work i guess, but not to be able to build the package itself
<dobey> whoo, got a linecache2 package built. going to see if i can get new unittest2/subunit built as well, and then hopefully will know for sure if this is an issue with subunit or autopilot
<dobey> or at least, will know if it's an issue fixed by new subunit or not
 * balloons wonders if dobey will feel happy or sad with his new knowledge
<balloons> I suppose if it's a testtools thing you can fix it right now yourself by installing the new package
<dobey> err new testtools, not subunit
<dobey> or maybe both. whatever
<dobey> yeah if it's a testtools thing, then i can at least just do a --setup-command with adt-run to add a PPA and install the new packages, until we can get them into ubuntu
<dobey> yeah, subunit is a bit behind too it seems
<dobey> whoot, and got new testtools built in a ppa on vivid
<dobey> now if it would just publish the binaries so that i can hit return in my other terminal to run some tests and see if it helps
<dobey> ooooooor not
<veebers> dobey: nice, there has been talk about getting the latest testtools synced
<dobey> apparently it requires some things that were backports of py3 things to py2, on py3 as well :-/
<dobey> veebers: yeah, i'm on that e-mail thread too :)
<veebers> dobey: ah cool :-)
<dobey> well, fail so far. will have to rebuild all this stuff tomorrow i guess
<dobey> long past my eod already. later :)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-03-25
<nik90> balloons: ping
<balloons> nik90, pong
<nik90> balloons: hey, could you run the clock-app trunk ap tests on your vivid desktop..I am getting failure as shown in http://paste.ubuntu.com/10678560/
<nik90> balloons: the failure seems to be at the UITK AP helpers
<balloons> nik90, sure.
<nik90> thnx :)
<balloons> nik90, I get a similar error
 * balloons updates and sees autopilot update
<nik90> balloons: hmm the obstacles to me fixing clock ap issue and releasing it to the store :P
 * nik90 updates
<balloons> nik90, same issue
<balloons> but, worth a try for updating.
<balloons> nik90, going to see if anything is a known issue
<nik90> balloons: after the update it got a little better (it was able to press the header button) but overall the test still failed..I am looking at it as well
<nik90> scratch what I said.. a couple of tries and it fails in the same way as before
<balloons> ahh.. so nik90 do we think the test is at fault here or no?
 * balloons has a look at the test
<balloons> interesting I see it failed on the header now
<nik90> balloons: well considering that the AP tests and the corresponding application code haven't been touched...I would doubt it being the test at fault here
<nik90> balloons: it seems to be changing..I see the header failure frequently
<balloons> right, that points to something else also
<nik90> and when the header fails, it points to the uitk helpers
<balloons> exactly. But sometimes it fails later. Anyways, let's see what some others think
<nik90> balloons: i have a hunch...clock-app crashes sometimes on vivid...this bug is being fixed and should land as an update to vivid asap. Could it be that?
<nik90> balloons: yup that has to be the issue! Testing the app manually also causes the crash at the exact point.
<nik90> balloons: I seem to be on a autopilot blaming spree recently..sry about that :/
<balloons> nik90, whoops.. that is usually the first thing I try when checking tests
<balloons> I didn't do that this time
<nik90> balloons: well I should have done that as well before bugging you about it :P
<balloons> no worries.. You triggered a memory in my brain anyway which will be helpful forme
<balloons> so, glad you mentioned it :-)
<dobey> OMG
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-03-31
<bgr_> hello, can someone point me to the documentation for "autopilot3 run --config" command
<bgr_> I'm not sure if that's what I'm looking for, I'd like to see if I can tweak the mouse cursor speed somehow
<bgr_> ok, I've managed to speed it up by overriding the Mouse class
<bgr_> now I have a different question - how do I instruct autopilot to write the FailedTestScreenshot somewhere?
